# My betta doesn't swim around much anymore



## vanroe214 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've had my betta for about 3 months and he's been active and swims around a lot. I have him in a 10 galon tank with filter and it's heated at 80 degrees. The other day, I got a pleco and added him to the tank but he died the next day. I think he was just sick, figures, it was from petco. I got another one to replace him, but ever since, my betta hasn't been swimming around much. He sits at the bottom and doesnt move. He has big beautiful fins that were always so flow-y but now he keeps them tight to his body. Please help me, I don't know what's wrong. What should I do?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It is possible that the pleco has trasnferred a disease to your tank. It is important to always quarantine new fish in order to prevent this.

I would suggest a daily 50% water change over the next three days. Keep an eye out for any other symptoms! 

Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## vanroe214 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks, he's actually back to normal today I'm not sure what was wrong with him yesterday. I did the 50% water change anyway though, just to be sure. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Good to hear.  I wouldn't try plecos in future unless you get a bigger tank - even the smaller plecos like bristlenoses get 6 inches long and poop like machines. Maybe give some cories a go.


----------



## vanroe214 (Mar 12, 2012)

okay, and I also have another question about my betta. What should I do if he continues to stay at the bottom of the tank? Its very confusing to be honest, sometimes hes swimming but then sometimes he looks sick and lays on the floor of the tank.. what should i do if he continues to do this


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

I have a 12 inch pleco that my friend gave me because they couldn't take care of it anymore. They had it for so long .... the thing is like a dinosaur... and it has dinosaur sized poops as well. 

Plecos are a serious commitment.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

vanroe214 said:


> okay, and I also have another question about my betta. What should I do if he continues to stay at the bottom of the tank? Its very confusing to be honest, sometimes hes swimming but then sometimes he looks sick and lays on the floor of the tank.. what should i do if he continues to do this


I think the only thing you can do in that situation is to do a water change and hope. Unless there are other symptoms like bloating, ragged fins, loss of colour etc there isn't much you can do in terms of treatment.


----------



## vanroe214 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just noticed some spots on them both, it looks like salt kinda so i'm guessing the pleco brought in ich. I'm going to get ich medication. Does ich make a betta want to stay at the bottom of the tank?


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I am dealing with ich and it started with my betta Guppy behaving sad (sitting at the bottom of the tank or in his leaf, not eating well and less active), then it showed up later that day. I started (from advice of the helpful people here, thanks guys!) treating with higher water temp, aquarium salt and meds. Now I am finding the meds seem to have some side effects and are influencing Guppy's behavior. So if you can, I would treat with just the salt and waremr water. Mine showed improvements in 2 days and all spots dissipated in 4 days. But you have to keep treating for the full 14 days to make sure it doesn't return as you cannot see most of the ich's life cycle.

Remove fish to temp. holding cup. Clean and dry everything in the tank.

Then add treated water that is exactly the same temperature as the water in the tank.

Add 2 tsp of aquarium salt per gallon (dissolve completely in hot water before adding to tank, then dissolve till water turns clear before adding fish back), 100% water change every day. Water temperature 82 to 87... my heater won't go past 84 but that seems fine.

Remove and disinfect all toys, substrate and plants. Put plants in quarantine for 3 weeks before returning to the tank.

I removed the filter as well, he won't need it with daily water changes. I kept his leaf hammock, heater and thermometer. It is a boring tank but since you have to clean and completely dry everything every day it is much easier then dealing with all the other stuff in the tank and gives the ich less places to hide and breed.

Good luck!

I have learned all this in the past few days.


----------

